# No Webley Topic?



## PointOfImpactLTD (Jan 30, 2016)

Just seen that there was no Webley Topic here.. Whats up with that???


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PointOfImpactLTD said:


> Just seen that there was no Webley Topic here.. Whats up with that???


Probably because not that many people, on at least this forum owns or has had any experience with them.


----------



## PointOfImpactLTD (Jan 30, 2016)

Too Bad, Sure is a Great Gun And Unique


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PointOfImpactLTD said:


> Too Bad, Sure is a Great Gun And Unique


According to--https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webley_Revolver 


> The Webley Revolver (also known as the Webley Top-Break Revolver or Webley Self-Extracting Revolver) was, in various marks, the standard issue service pistol for the armed forces of the United Kingdom, the British Empire, and the Commonwealth from 1887 until 1963. It was manufactured between 1887 and 1923


Unique? Yes. I'm sure you're aware of the above. I've seen them from time to time show up at gun shows along with other firearms of that era. Not that there's anything wrong with them, but they're mostly collectors items. It would indeed at least here in the United States, be rare to see people carrying them around and using them on a daily basis. Same for Luger's or Borchardt's. Which were also manufactured around the same time period. 1911's are a different story as they and their variants have withstood the test of time and are still being manufactured today by God only knows how many manufacturers? It would indeed be rare to find only a small number of handgunner's who do not own or at least have owned a 1911 at one time or the other.

When I was rebuilding the engine on one of my antique cars which was not an early (1930's) V8 Ford. I had the same problem getting information, as not too many people own this particular car not even back then. Only 2473 were ever manufactured and they sold for around $4,000 back in the 30's. Those that did own them, both then and now happened to be wealthy people who could afford to pay others to do the work. The same situation may apply to early collectable firearms. You may want to look into whether or not there's a club or organization regarding those types of firearms. Better yet where to find parts for them and how to fix them should anything go wrong. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Look (using the forum's "search" utility) for all posts by the member *lewwallace*. He collects Webleys, and he knows them well.
2. Many .455 Webleys in the US were converted to use .45 ACP in "half-moon" clips. Doing that vastly increases their utility, but completely ruins their collectibility.

I once knew someone who carried a converted Webley as his primary self-defense weapon. He explained its suitability by pointing out that emptying and reloading it was done quickly and easily.
Another person of my acquaintance armed his wife with a converted Webley because its trigger action was smooth and fairly light, and because she could do its entire "manual of arms" without any trouble. He also stashed another converted Webley in a bookcase near his front door, because, at the time, they were available for relatively little money.

My own first pistol was an Enfield Mk.1, which was a modernized, 38-caliber version of the Webley. I even had the .22-rimfire conversion kit for it.


----------



## PointOfImpactLTD (Jan 30, 2016)

I have the Webley Mark IV .38 Revolver made in 1954 by Webley & Scott, Ltd

i do think it was made for the HongKong Police??? but i am not 100% on that

i would have thought more of you guys would have owned one or maybe 2 of them ....


also yes the 1911 is very common i have owned may of the 1911's all in .45acp, not that 9mm crap they chambered them in (Shaking my Head)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

PointOfImpactLTD said:


> ...i do think it was made for the HongKong Police...


Aren't there markings?
"Broad arrow" government-ownership mark? Hong Kong Police markings?
There should be something, somewhere on it.

And, as for owning one or two of 'em, well, see that lewwallace to whom I referred you: He's got roomfuls of 'em.


----------



## PointOfImpactLTD (Jan 30, 2016)

No Marking's as i see for stating that it was for the HongKong Police.....

and ill search Lewwallace and see what he has


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Use a lower-case "l" for lewwallace.
I suggest sending him a PM, to begin a conversation.
He has a good attitude, and a nice sense of humor.


----------



## PointOfImpactLTD (Jan 30, 2016)

Great, Thank you


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanx Steve! Yup, can and will help to best of my ability, even tho if has to do w/ugly, old, unintresting guns! (sed w/tongue firmly in cheek)
And for those who haven't seen 'em; here's most of my girls!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

lewwallace said:


> Thanx Steve! Yup, can and will help to best of my ability, even tho if has to do* w/ugly, old, unintresting guns!* (sed w/tongue firmly in cheek)
> And for those who haven't seen 'em; here's most of my girls!
> View attachment 1961


Ugly, old, uninteresting? Far from it. Thanks to guys like you for preserving history. Nice collection! God knows where I'd be if people weren't interested in preserving old cars. There would be no parts, information or anything available for them. They'd just wear out and be crushed. All of that history would be gone.


----------



## PointOfImpactLTD (Jan 30, 2016)

Those are some Beautiful Girls you have there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lewwallace said:


> ...here's most of my girls!
> View attachment 1961


Yikes!
My eyes! My eyes!
Aaaarrrrggghhh!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

When I was very young, top break revolvers could be had from junk shops or second hand stores for $1.50 ~ $2.00 apiece. These mostly old H&R, Iver Johnson or Marlin revolvers. Most were in bad condition, most common thing worn locking lugs atop the frame. Easily reworked at the nearby service station to put back into shooting condition an sold for $5.00 or so.

This led me to a distrust for top breaks, plus when I got into real shooting, my interest lay in .45 Colt, .44 Special or .357 Magnum revolvers. Now over the fire-breathin' stage of study, the Webleys do now pique my interest.

Not enough to run out and buy one, though!

Bob Wright


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

They are definitely cool revolvers with a great history. There just aren't many good ones available for most folks. I've only held a couple of nice ones in 40 years of being aware of them, and actually fired one of the .45 ACP conversions. There's no need to get too excited about something you are unlikely to ever own, in my view, so I enjoy them when I see them, and forget about them the rest of the time.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Bisley said:


> They are definitely cool revolvers with a great history. There just aren't many good ones available for most folks. I've only held a couple of nice ones in 40 years of being aware of them, and actually fired one of the .45 ACP conversions. There's no need to get too excited about something you are unlikely to ever own, in my view, so I enjoy them when I see them, and forget about them the rest of the time.


If I'd had that attitude as a young man, I'd have wound up married to an ugly woman! Ha, Ha, Ha!(tongue firmly in cheek!) Instead, I just have a bunch of questionably attractive guns!
No offense to ugly gun owners or women intended!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lewwallace said:


> ...No offense to ugly gun owners or women intended!!


The Queen has commanded me to tell you that she is not amused!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

I humbly and sincerely beg Her Majesty's pardon! I mayhaps, sometimes, be somewhat of a poltroon!!


----------

